# Travel Destinations > Indian Sub-Continent >  industry

## BerndTom

The real estate industry here functions efficiently to solve the housing problems prevalent in the city.

----------


## davidsmith36

Industry is the production of goods or related services within an economy. The major source of revenue of a group or company is the indicator of its relevant industry.The mechanized assembly line was introduced to assemble parts in a repeatable fashion, with individual workers performing specific steps during the process.

----------

